

Top Algorithms for Coding Interview - rubyHedgehog
http://www.programcreek.com/2012/11/top-10-algorithms-for-coding-interview/

======
kellros
Thanks for the post. You made a typo on 'toCharyArray' \- I'm pretty sure
that's not a method :)

